# Getting back into it



## thetruth (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey guys,
I've just decided to go back to American Kenpo after a 7 year hiatus.  I was training in another style which I left American Kenpo for.  I'm now going back.  Has anyone got any good American Kenpo vids on the net I can see?

Cheers
Sam


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad to hear that you're getting back into your training.  As for the videos, Larry Tatum has a great set.  If you go to his site, he also puts out short clips of techniques.  Go to his site and look where it says Tip of The Week.

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 20, 2006)

I would strongly agree! Grand Master Tatum has the speed, power, and precision in his techniques. Exactly the way, in my opinion, Kenpo should look. He also has the quality of being able to explain the info, so you can grasp it fully.


----------



## 56Chevyguy (Apr 2, 2006)

Sam,
I'm just curious...what was the other system you were studying after leaving kenpo?
jb


----------



## stickarts (Apr 2, 2006)

56Chevyguy said:
			
		

> Sam,
> I'm just curious...what was the other system you were studying after leaving kenpo?
> jb


 
I am also curious about what made you decide to come back!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2006)

Im always happy to here about someone who returns to ther original art.
Keep us informed on how your studies go


----------



## thetruth (Apr 3, 2006)

56Chevyguy said:
			
		

> Sam,
> I'm just curious...what was the other system you were studying after leaving kenpo?
> jb



I went off to study Ryukyu Kempo.  I learnt some good stuff but due to issues with the way my instructor behaved and taught I decided enough was enough.  
Cheers
Sam


----------



## thetruth (Apr 3, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> I am also curious about what made you decide to come back!



I took about  a year off and trained for triathlons (which I still do).  I needed to clear my head as my experience at my last school really soured my view of the martial arts in general.  I just needed time.  I learnt some good stuff but the most important lesson was IF IT SOUNDS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT MOST LIKELY IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## stickarts (Apr 3, 2006)

thetruth said:
			
		

> I took about a year off and trained for triathlons (which I still do). I needed to clear my head as my experience at my last school really soured my view of the martial arts in general. I just needed time. I learnt some good stuff but the most important lesson was IF IT SOUNDS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT MOST LIKELY IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam


 

I hope your return brings a better experience for you! The right school can make all of the difference just as a wrong one can really drag you down.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 3, 2006)

Go to Yahoo click on Video
then type in American Kenpo 
and let your Eyes amaze you.  However be aware ther is some Kenpo comedy out there as well.

V/R

Rick


----------



## 56Chevyguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I left martial arts completely for a few years. I got into running and did a lot of 10Ks, half-marathons, and full marathons. But I missed the MA training so got back into it. As far as doing arts other than kenpo? I figure that ANYTHING we do adds to our knowledge base. At least I know that if necessary I might be able to outrun the badguys! 




			
				thetruth said:
			
		

> I took about a year off and trained for triathlons (which I still do). I needed to clear my head as my experience at my last school really soured my view of the martial arts in general. I just needed time. I learnt some good stuff but the most important lesson was IF IT SOUNDS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT MOST LIKELY IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam


----------

